# Tapepro manta ray



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hope the Guys at tapepro don't mind me posting but I got a Manta ray and had a go with it today.

I made a clip, Not easy filming yourself but you get the idea.

Cool mudhead, Great design, zips along nice as you can see, Makes quick work of loading the off angles.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8Guc648ES0


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Looks good Caz. How do you reckon the manta ray would go bedding the nocoat in? maybe worth a try.


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

They shouldnt mind you made it look easy for a first go and looks perfect application


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

gazman said:


> Looks good Caz. How do you reckon the manta ray would go bedding the nocoat in? maybe worth a try.


Good idea, Didn't think of that, Although it does take quite some force to bed in.

You need to make sure its well pre filled has sometimes I could have done with a little more mud but its all practice, Slow and steady, I was going maybe a little to fast in that clip..........Didn't realise my overalls were so grubby..........They need a nappy san :whistling2:

Do you have a manta ray Gaz?


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

It looks so quick and easy I'm going to order one :thumbsup:
I normally use the flat L-Trim applicator which will only do one side, I found it too awkward with the tube so use it with the anglebox.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

cazna said:


> Good idea, Didn't think of that, Although it does take quite some force to bed in.
> 
> You need to make sure its well pre filled has sometimes I could have done with a little more mud but its all practice, Slow and steady, I was going maybe a little to fast in that clip..........Didn't realise my overalls were so grubby..........They need a nappy san :whistling2:
> 
> Do you have a manta ray Gaz?


No Caz I don't have one, I may have to put that on the wish list.


----------



## Sweendog87 (Apr 5, 2015)

Is that 4" paper tape seems like twice the width of the stuff we use 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Kiwiman said:


> It looks so quick and easy I'm going to order one :thumbsup: I normally use the flat L-Trim applicator which will only do one side, I found it too awkward with the tube so use it with the anglebox.


 I use the L-trim applicator as well. But on the cp tube. Got no angle box. Usually doesn't turn out nearly as clean and tidy as what Cazna just did. Nice job Caz


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Sweendog87 said:


> Is that 4" paper tape seems like twice the width of the stuff we use
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm guessing it's no-coat 3.25 That applicator sure made a quick run of It !! :yes: Beats the hell out of hand loading with a five! And he didn't drop a speck of mud!! That alone Is impressive!!:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

moore said:


> I'm guessing it's no-coat 3.25 That applicator sure made a quick run of It !! :yes: Beats the hell out of hand loading with a five! And he didn't drop a speck of mud!! That alone Is impressive!!:thumbsup:


 
Yes it is No coat 3.25, Actually the mud was maybe slightly a little thick, Im pushing fairly hard, You can see me leaning right into it at times, I prob could have run that off the floor and prob would have but for the clips sake I wanted to put in the no coat as well so just did it off the stilts, And thanks.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

D A Drywall said:


> I use the L-trim applicator as well. But on the cp tube. Got no angle box. Usually doesn't turn out nearly as clean and tidy as what Cazna just did. Nice job Caz


 I use to do that too with the L trim, Got a bit over it, The mantas much easier as you can see, Thanks.


----------



## RocknRoller (Mar 4, 2011)

We use both the flat aplicator and the 90 mud head. Also using the low profile 90 and the flat tearaway both mud on. Doing mostly commercial these days so the Manta ray stays in the van.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

hello pals, 

today i needed my manta ray , so i took it to work and i was pissed off , it didnt fit my tube ! or my tube didnt click into the manta ray ! grrrr do i have to get a new tube to use it !


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> hello pals,
> 
> today i needed my manta ray , so i took it to work and i was pissed off , it didnt fit my tube ! or my tube didnt click into the manta ray ! grrrr do i have to get a new tube to use it !


 
Did you have the side screw wound out to fit it on then tightened it to hold it on? Or do you have a can am tube?


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

I have can am tube


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> I have can am tube


 Cam am ball is higher than tapepros so wont fit, You could get another can am plastic ball then put that on your tube then get a power sander on slow and slowly sand the plastic ball down a bit, There was some pics embella posted of the can am and tapepro ball together so you could see the difference, I wouldn't know what thread that was in now but it would work easy enough.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

@ cazna is it standard sized like all angle heads are? I'd love to use this with my continuous flow pump. Can it fit on your angle box? 


Thought the tube was called manta ray. Ends up the head is the manta ray hah

http://tapepro.com/tools/manta-ray/

Found the distributors page 
http://tapepro.com/distributors/

_Oh I asked a dumb question and this is me manning up and saying i edited it out._


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Shelwyn said:


> @ cazna is it standard sized like all angle heads are? I'd love to use this with my continuous flow pump. Can it fit on your angle boxhttp://


 Hi Shelwyn, Yes it does fit on my Columbia anglebox nicely.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Caz how u getting on with that Manta ray?
I just did a house with levelline and it was a pain in my butt coating up by hand first!
Did u ever try it for second coat if u no what I mean?
Was thinking of getting 1 and the cheapest I have found is from plastering supplies in OZ
£130 to the door:thumbsup:


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Unfortunatly most of my angles i seem to get are just that to shallow for it so it cant touch each side so i dont get to use it much, Vey handy on the deeper angles though.


----------

